# Statutory Declaration for Syllabus CPA Australia



## monettex (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello,
I am wondering if anyone here has had to do a Statutory Declaration for their syllabuses?
CPA Australia is requesting syllabus or Statutory Declaration, and as it has been 10+ years since the classes were taken digging up old syllabuses is not feasible.
The University does have short little paragraphs for course descriptions I found online, can I use those little descriptions and have that notarized and that will be the Statutory Declaration? Or does it need to be something more detailed than a short little paragraph description?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Goodluck! Also did my courses 10+ years ago and short course descriptions are always available online. Advice l got from others is that you may risk getting a negative assessment because they wont be detailed enough to make a good comparison basis with an Australian degree. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## monettex (Jun 3, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Goodluck! Also did my courses 10+ years ago and short course descriptions are always available online. Advice l got from others is that you may risk getting a negative assessment because they wont be detailed enough to make a good comparison basis with an Australian degree.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


So do you write your own course descriptions and that is what the Statuatory Declaration is? Your own written description that you get notarized? 
Is there any place that has info on the sort of descriptions they are looking for so I can make sure I write them to include all the details they need?
Thank you!


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

I am not sure and wouldn want to give advice based on speculation. In my case l went to my university, paid for a search fee and they retrieved the course outlines, where they couldnt find them l requested the current ones. Got a positive assessment from IPA in 3weeks. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdulah786 (Oct 18, 2016)

monettex said:


> Hello,
> I am wondering if anyone here has had to do a Statutory Declaration for their syllabuses?
> CPA Australia is requesting syllabus or Statutory Declaration, and as it has been 10+ years since the classes were taken digging up old syllabuses is not feasible.
> The University does have short little paragraphs for course descriptions I found online, can I use those little descriptions and have that notarized and that will be the Statutory Declaration? Or does it need to be something more detailed than a short little paragraph description?
> Thank you for your help!


What did you provided them, as I am also requested by CPA for the same ..

"Please provide your syllabus (detailing the content of the subject outlines and course descriptions) for all accounting, finance and business subjects you have studied within your Master degree. Your syllabus must relate to the exact years you have studied (2009-2012), and the exact subjects that are listed on your academic transcript. If you are unable to obtain the official syllabus, we will accept a Statutory Declaration stating the reason for its non availability and a detailed personally typewritten summary of all the subjects studied. Please ensure the Statutory Declaration is witnessed by a Justice of the Peace or notary officer."


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

abdulah786 said:


> What did you provided them, as I am also requested by CPA for the same ..
> 
> "Please provide your syllabus (detailing the content of the subject outlines and course descriptions) for all accounting, finance and business subjects you have studied within your Master degree. Your syllabus must relate to the exact years you have studied (2009-2012), and the exact subjects that are listed on your academic transcript. If you are unable to obtain the official syllabus, we will accept a Statutory Declaration stating the reason for its non availability and a detailed personally typewritten summary of all the subjects studied. Please ensure the Statutory Declaration is witnessed by a Justice of the Peace or notary officer."


Hi there,
i am in the same boat.
can u please provide the format that you used to and submitted to cpa.
I have been asked for the same.

your response can save many people's time & money.

thanks in advance


----------



## hp_tatikonda (Jan 14, 2020)

*SD Format Please*



abdulah786 said:


> What did you provided them, as I am also requested by CPA for the same ..
> 
> "Please provide your syllabus (detailing the content of the subject outlines and course descriptions) for all accounting, finance and business subjects you have studied within your Master degree. Your syllabus must relate to the exact years you have studied (2009-2012), and the exact subjects that are listed on your academic transcript. If you are unable to obtain the official syllabus, we will accept a Statutory Declaration stating the reason for its non availability and a detailed personally typewritten summary of all the subjects studied. Please ensure the Statutory Declaration is witnessed by a Justice of the Peace or notary officer."


Hi,

Could anyone provide me the SD format please. 

Thanks


----------

